# Rivals, schwarzer Bildschirm, egal ob Fullscreen oder Windowed (borderless)



## Aurel (14. November 2014)

Hallo zusammen. 

Schwarzer Bildschirm beim Start ist ja ein alt bekanntes Problem, allerdings hilft bei mir das Umschalten in den Fenstermodus kein bischen. 



> Mein System:
> Computertyp	ACPI x64-based PC
> Betriebssystem	Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium
> OS Service Pack	Service Pack 1
> ...



Habe Treiber nochmal geupdated, spiel Deinstalliert und alles was ich noch gefunden habe runtergeschmissen. 

Installiert über Origin. 
Starte -> Bildschirm schwarz, kein Ton (einmal hatte ich ein Ton gehört). 
Drücke ich Alt+Enter erfolgt die Umstellung auf den Fenstermodus, aber der Bildschirm bleibt schwarz ... 
Startparameter getestet:
-Window.BordersEnable 0 und / oder -GameTime.MaxSimFps 60

sowohl mit 2560x1080 als auch 1920x1080 (unterschiedliche Monitore, alles aber im Einzelmonitorbetrieb)


Joah. Keine Ahnung. Nervt...
ich fahre gleich los und kauf mir ne PS4 oder XBox ... ... ...


----------



## Kerkilabro (14. November 2014)

Die Software ***Samsung Magican*** beenden sollte das Problem beheben. Wenn nicht dann weiß ich auch nicht weiter.


----------



## Aurel (14. November 2014)

danke dir kerkilabro  ... 
aber ich glaube, dass ich den Samsung Magican dieses mal nicht installiert. Finde ihn zumindestens nicht bei den laufendenProzessen oder in der Liste der installierten Software :-/

Der PC reicht ja, bringt mir aber nix, wenn das net läuft *grummel*

Werde heute nacht einfach mal die Platten leer machen und neu installieren.

Mal sehen ob das was ändert.


----------



## Aurel (15. November 2014)

so ... nach ner Neuinstallation gehts nu. 
Werde es stetig testen. Dann weiß ich - falls es nochmal auftaucht - weshalb ...
Nun, dann muss ich mir doch keine ps4 kaufen XD

schönes Wochenende !!

Edit: ok etwas getrübtes spiele erlebnis... abstürze nach längerer spielzeit beim szenenwechsel/hostmigration


----------

